# Apocalyptica's Quutamo



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

great stuff!

"hope" is also great


----------



## rock_ape (May 6, 2010)

They are a great band. I really like some of their unique songs!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Great band, and Quataamo is one of my favorites. I am eager for Seventh Symphony to come out this month.


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Great band, and Quataamo is one of my favorites. I am eager for Seventh Symphony to come out this month.


yeah , same here..


----------

